# What's your favorite hog bait?



## huffemy1

We have shot several hogs on our property and I am going to go spend a couple of days next week trying to lower the hog population on our lease. Wanting to bait around stands and was wondering what/how would be the best?


----------



## Slugslinger

*Black Gold and sour corn*

I tried an attractant called Black Gold on a WMA in a secluded place where I found a rub.  I poured it on the tree and put a camera on it at 8 am.  To my surprise, somebody walked past it at 10am.  At 11 am I had a sow and 8 piglets sniffing it.  At 11 pm I had a boar on it.  They came back 3 days in a row round about the same time.  It works if they are in the area.  Also, on private club land i use sour corn.  Spread it like a big plus sign 30' in four directions so the wind carries the scent in a large swath.  I use a cordless drill with a gardening tool attachment that looks like an oversized drill bit I a bought at ACE for planting bulbs.  Drill a hole About two feet deep 2-3" wide and put regular dry corn in the middle.  That'll make'em work for it and keep'em there.  Works for me

Sour corn - 3/4 of  a gallon bucket full of corn, 2 packs of yeast, a small bag of sugar and some vanilla extract for some sweetness. Give it a week or two in the sun or warm place.


----------



## lung deflater

Same hear 5 gallon bucket 3/4 full water 4packets of yeast a 2litter of $.99 grape soda or strawberry or whatever is cheap sometimes fruit punch powder or the 5 for a doller generic jello let site for a week then dig a hole with post hole diggers as deep and as tight as you can all the juice from the corn will soak in to the ground it will keep them coming back I have used old cooking oil and greas spread or pour up high so it runs down tree put out corn for something to snack on


----------



## fishbum2000

Got this apple flavored corn this weekend. Pigs ate 190 lbs in about 35 hours


----------



## huffemy1

Thanks, I don't have time to soak the corn but was looking at adding some of the code blue products to it and putting it out. Have any of you tried those? It comes in a grape or apple odor, sounds like apple is the way to go.


----------



## NCummins

Just pour a few gallons of cheap apple juice on top of the corn.


----------



## Drew dumas

I heard the black gold is pretty good


----------



## johnnyk2000

I would say sour corn. Used black Gold twice and, once on a well used trail and they never touched it


----------



## idsman75

corn soaked in used cooking oil.  Like from a restaurant or your turkey fryer.  I've had heck trying to get them to come to the corn/yeast/koolaid mix.  corn soaked in USED cooking oil works wonders and resists rain to a certain degree because of the oil.  Scent stays in the soil and the air for a long time and keeps bringing them in.  If you're willing to spend the money, get some can syrup and drizzle that all over the corn pile.  Oh man they love that cane syrup -- or the cheap dilluted cane syrup from Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## Milkman

idsman75 said:


> corn soaked in used cooking oil.  Like from a restaurant or your turkey fryer.  I've had heck trying to get them to come to the corn/yeast/koolaid mix.  corn soaked in USED cooking oil works wonders and resists rain to a certain degree because of the oil.  Scent stays in the soil and the air for a long time and keeps bringing them in.  If you're willing to spend the money, get some can syrup and drizzle that all over the corn pile.  Oh man they love that cane syrup -- or the cheap dilluted cane syrup from Piggly Wiggly.



Do you have a formula for how much oil with how much corn?  Do you let it soak for several days or what?


----------



## jw23033

corn covered in beer and grape koolaid


----------



## BBowman

What is the best strategy for baiting a place that you can't hunt for a couple of weeks? If I put corn out it's gone in a day or two then two weeks later when I show up the hogs are long gone.


----------



## weekender

"What is the best strategy for baiting a place that you can't hunt for a couple of weeks? If I put corn out it's gone in a day or two then two weeks later when I show up the hogs are long gone."



Timed Feeder, if you are gonna be back in two weeks you can get by with a bucket feeder. Prolly about 6-7 seconds 1 time an hour or two before dark should last the two weeks. The bucket will hold about 25 lbs but unless it has a funnel shaped bottom, will only throw out 20 lbs. Some will remain on the sides and not fall through. Set the feeder off for 6 seconds catch and weigh the corn. Figure out how much you can throw to last the two weeks. Doing the post hole thing in conjunction with the feeder is even better. If you starting at a new site, take 25lb of corn and make a 200 yd X with your feeder in the middle. Think sprinkelled not a corn sidewalk. That will really help them find it faster. If there are hogs in the area, you will be pleased when you return. You can also make a pig pipe. Google it. Feeder works better than the pipe, but the two together are awesome. You can't use the pipe in an area that will flood even a little.


----------



## huffemy1

An update on this, I put out six bait "stations" and tried  three of the above suggestions. I put a camera on each one and we are hunting them this weekend. I'll give you an update on how each one worked.


----------



## idsman75

Milkman said:


> Do you have a formula for how much oil with how much corn?  Do you let it soak for several days or what?



No.  I just throw some corn in a 5-gallon bucket, pour in some used cooking oil, put it on the 4-wheeler, and drive it out to the hog trap.  It doesn't have to soak long.  It's oil.  It clings to the corn.  It soaks into the soil so the scent will be there for a long time.  I've had a full trap 3 times in 10 days by doing that.  I think my buddy and I killed somewhere around a dozen hogs in that 3-day timeframe.


----------



## ol mike

We use these pickle/olive barrels at our hog lease . The screw on  lids have a large opening allowing you to easily fill with a sack of corn.
 Just screw a piece of wood to the back of the lid to reinforce it ,screw through the plastic lid into the wood. 
Then drill two holes through the lid/wood run a strong piece of rope about the size of a girls pinky finger in then back out the holes .
Now you have something to tie a rope to .
Tie a 'main line ' rope between two trees ,then a short rope in the middle of that rope so a pig can't get  the barrel wrapped around another tree.
You will need to put a swivel in the rope that goes from the main line to the barrel because the pigs will be rolling the barrel to get some kernals of corn out.
You will need to drill some small holes in the side of the barrel ,the pigs will smell the corn in the barrel that is laying on its side and quickly learn the roll it and a small amount of corn will come out the holes you drilled..
Or you can buy a heavy screw in stake/anchor and tie the barrel to it making sure it can't be wrapped around a tree.
Hogs will spend hours rolling these barrels and the corn just keeps coming out a few kerals at a time.
Here ,the best way to hunt over a barrel is to stay way back away from the barrel due to switching winds -once you hear them rolling the barrel --stalk them from downwind and shoot.
Big boars will often be alone and will walk away when they hear something in the woods -I have taken a yard rake and cleaned a trail to the barrel so I can come in quietly.
If hunting at night on private property look up 'solar powered led lights' mount hese aimed at the barrel feed area and the pigs will get use to them -better yet put red/amber/green cellophane over the lens of the lights and the old smart boars won't even see them.
Then you can not only hear them rolling the feed barrle -a light will come on letting you know you have a customer.
Also a cow bell can be put on the roll barrel and if you hunt from a treestand you can ring another cow bell and pigs will think OK it's safe to go to the barrel.
Pigs will hang around long enough that some will lay down and sleep while others roll the barrel for a shift.
OK click on the link below if it doesn't work google pickle/olive barrel.
Country feed stores have them here in Florida.
Sorry so windy hope it helps someone out.These barrel are $20 and last for a couple of years .
Mike

-------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.google.com/search?q=oli...ompany.com%2FOlive---Pickle-Barrels.html;971;


----------



## Milkman

ol mike said:


> We use these pickle/olive barrels at our hog lease . The screw on  lids have a large opening allowing you to easily fill with a sack of corn.
> Just screw a piece of wood to the back of the lid to reinforce it ,screw through the plastic lid into the wood.
> Then drill two holes through the lid/wood run a strong piece of rope about the size of a girls pinky finger in then back out the holes .
> Now you have something to tie a rope to .
> Tie a 'main line ' rope between two trees ,then a short rope in the middle of that rope so a pig can't get  the barrel wrapped around another tree.
> You will need to put a swivel in the rope that goes from the main line to the barrel because the pigs will be rolling the barrel to get some kernals of corn out.
> You will need to drill some small holes in the side of the barrel ,the pigs will smell the corn in the barrel that is laying on its side and quickly learn the roll it and a small amount of corn will come out the holes you drilled..
> Or you can buy a heavy screw in stake/anchor and tie the barrel to it making sure it can't be wrapped around a tree.
> Hogs will spend hours rolling these barrels and the corn just keeps coming out a few kerals at a time.
> Here ,the best way to hunt over a barrel is to stay way back away from the barrel due to switching winds -once you hear them rolling the barrel --stalk them from downwind and shoot.
> Big boars will often be alone and will walk away when they hear something in the woods -I have taken a yard rake and cleaned a trail to the barrel so I can come in quietly.
> If hunting at night on private property look up 'solar powered led lights' mount hese aimed at the barrel feed area and the pigs will get use to them -better yet put red/amber/green cellophane over the lens of the lights and the old smart boars won't even see them.
> Then you can not only hear them rolling the feed barrle -a light will come on letting you know you have a customer.
> Also a cow bell can be put on the roll barrel and if you hunt from a treestand you can ring another cow bell and pigs will think OK it's safe to go to the barrel.
> Pigs will hang around long enough that some will lay down and sleep while others roll the barrel for a shift.
> OK click on the link below if it doesn't work google pickle/olive barrel.
> Country feed stores have them here in Florida.
> Sorry so windy hope it helps someone out.These barrel are $20 and last for a couple of years .
> Mike
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> https://www.google.com/search?q=oli...ompany.com%2FOlive---Pickle-Barrels.html;971;




How about posting a pic of one of these things, I am intrigued


----------



## ol mike

Milkman ,

 My new laptop isn't letting me post pitures and I'm tired of messing with it.

Click on the link I provided -the cans we use are the brown colored ones.
Click on the lids then , the round black plate piece is the lid that seals the barrel and the ring thing to the right threads down over it.

 Just get two pieces of plywood or what ever thin wood or any material and sandwich them with wood screws  to the plastic plate looking part of the barrel.
All you are doing is reinforcing the barrel where you are going to connect a rope or cable to the barrel.

Make sure to put a swivel or two on the rope/cable that is fastened to the lid to keep it from knotting up as the hogs roll it.

It's real simple to cobble something on there.

You are simply using this type of barrel because of the big top that is easy to load the barrel with corn.

Then buy a heavy stake although one that will not let the rope or cable wrap around it.

Myself I just tied a 30' rope between two trees with a loop knot tied in the middle -then attach my 8-9 foot rope tied to the barrel to the middle of the main rope.

That way the pigs will roll it around and around but it can't get wrapped around the trees or anything.

Drill about 8 holes around the  sides of the barrel about the size of a piece of corn measured long way.

Just go get a barrel -some rope  and a couple of swivels and a sack of corn ,you will be able to easily invision how to build a roll barrel feeder.

Give Fred Johnson at www.inheatscents.com  a look .

I put his sow in heat -grim reaper ect directly on the roll barrel and pigs love it.

No batteries  -no feeders knocked over/stolen  -and the pigs will stay there for hours.
Call some of the feed stores etc these barrels are used to keep rats out of horse feed these barrels are easy to find here.

Wish I could post a picture for you guys but believe me it is a simple procedure to get set up --should run you about $40 corn included -laf.

OK then -Mike


----------



## ol mike

If you can't find the plastic barrel , you could use a regular metal trash can .
Tie a rope with a swivel in line to the lid handle then screw the lid on with some long metal screws.
After you put the corn in of coarse.
Drill several small holes in the sides etc..

I think 5gal. buckets could be tied to tree limbs and left about a foot off the ground with a few small holes drilled into the side near the bottom.
Fill them about half full and keep them on a smallish springy limb so the hogs won't be able to get too rough with the wire handle. Cheap and easy...

I run two roll barrels also -soon to be three. This helps when there are aggressive dominate hogs around , that way the other pigs don't get left out at your feed spot .

ALWAYS lay the barrel down after filling with corn - I don't know why but a couple of times I left the barrel standing upright and the pigs would not mess with it.?


----------



## ol mike

These are the lights I use.
It's best to cover them cellophane or dykem big smart boars are leery of white light.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sunforce...u=203021983&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969


----------



## triton

I use a 5ft peice of 3in scedule 40 pipe pipe cap and a cleanout and plug.Put a I bolt in the cleanout plug use a quick clip and a peice of rope to tie to a tree limb.Drill some 1/2in holes around on the pipe.On the pipe cap I drill a couple of 1/8in holes.Fill it with corn and hang it about a foot from the ground.I also put a bottle of cheap Imation Venilla flavoring in it.The venilla will drop out the holes.It wont take long for them to find it.You can see where they knock it around the pipe will get muddy.


----------



## ol mike

Yuup those will work fine .

Not to sound negative but they don't hold enough corn.
SO you have to attend to them too often and if pigs stand around fighting for a few pieces of corn too long they will stop coming because it just isn't worth the effort.Although new pigs might move in and take up the challenge. Of coarse a PVC feeder pipe beats a thrower hands down.

 Milkman ,

 I plan on going to the lease in the morning and will take the camera.
I will try to email the pictures to you ONE time if they don't go through --well I'll just say it didn't work because --obviously it didn't work.
Whatever the latest microsoft software is it sucks ,when I bought this new laptop it was like starting over with computers.
It will not put photos on Photobucket -and yeah I know they re did their site.
I just am not going to spend anymore time being irritated with a NEW user UNfriendly computer. 
This HP laptop will not recognize my game cam or digital camera -but I promise I will try it ONE more time.
Might be sunday though.
Mike


----------



## pibald07

*Corn with disel*

We caught these and most of our hogs with corn a disel. One quart of disel/50 lbs corn.


----------



## huffemy1

A little late on posting this update, but the cameras showed the Black Gold had zero interest. The Apple and Grape attractant by Code blue had some very limited interest. We had corn and peanut splits out that were getting a little attention, but when I added the apple juice with a pack of strawberry Jello added to it the places were torn to shreds. We had as many as 27 hogs in one photo frame. Made some of the sour mash this week and I'm going to compare it to the apple juice and Jello next week on six bait stations, three with the sour and three with the apple juice/strawberry jello.


----------



## dawg7478

I just used the post hole method with corn intermixed with brown sugar and imitation vanilla (both cheap at Sam's) and it has worked great-got a real crowd on camera repeatedly.


----------



## frankwright

I have never baited hogs before, never really had a place to hunt them but that has changed.
I scouted around and found some areas with a lot of rootings. I dug two holes about 10 feet apart with post hole diggers. The ground was hard so I probably only got down about 2 feet.. We filled them with corn and mixed in two pounds of sugar, yeast packet, one beer and then filled the hole with creek water and stirred it around a little. 
I checked them again in six days and the holes were torn up. Bare roots were exposed all around them. It seems like the hogs really liked it.
I am going to refill the holes the same, drink the beer, add strawberry jello and we will be adding a hanging corn feeder and a trail cam to each of the three spots. Stands are already up.
Maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## Milkman

frankwright said:


> I have never baited hogs before, never really had a place to hunt them but that has changed.
> I scouted around and found some areas with a lot of rootings. I dug two holes about 10 feet apart with post hole diggers. The ground was hard so I probably only got down about 2 feet.. We filled them with corn and mixed in two pounds of sugar, yeast packet, one beer and then filled the hole with creek water and stirred it around a little.
> I checked them again in six days and the holes were torn up. Bare roots were exposed all around them. It seems like the hogs really liked it.
> I am going to refill the holes the same, drink the beer, add strawberry jello and we will be adding a hanging corn feeder and a trail cam to each of the three spots. Stands are already up.
> Maybe I will get lucky.



Sounds good !!!
You need a camera on those holes to tell you what time they are coming.  Sometimes it takes a while for them to start using them in daylight.


----------



## Kawaliga

One problem I have after doing all of the above, is the hogs never seem to have a regular schedule. 3:00 AM one night, 10:00 PM the next night.


----------



## frankwright

Cameras will go up this week.

Yes, Hogs do what they want to do, when they want to do it.All over your property one week and gone the next.

We are hoping that once we get them attracted even more to our stand areas with the baited holes, the feeders with timers will keep them in the area.
All the stands are near creeks and are in areas that were heavy in rootings, rubbed trees and tracks before we got there.
We hopefully are improving already good areas.


----------



## dusty200001

Milkman said:


> How about posting a pic of one of these things, I am intrigued



Do the same thing with 4 inch pvc, 4 or.5 foot long. Drill holes 5/8 in pipe bout a foot apart at 90 degress.


----------



## GSUQUAD

corn sprayed every evening an hour before dark keeps them coming... no fermenting no mixing no waiting, no spending money on hog gimmick products.  set the feeder up around good hog sign


----------



## Ytka

I tried Hog Cheese for the first time this week. I dug a hole with post hole diggers about 3' deep and poured a layer of hog cheese, a layer of corn, another layer of hog cheese, and another layer of corn. Then I poured some corn around the hole. The first 4 or 5 days, they didn't mess with the hog cheese. They just ate the corn on the ground. I guess because it was easy to get to. When they finally got around to it, they dug the hole out to where it's about 3' across in one night.


----------



## Garnto88

Pears.  They love em this time of year.


----------



## SCDieselDawg

I usually sour a little corn to get them started, then just straight corn for a while.  If I want to make them work a little, I'll get one of them 50lb pressed feed blocks from TSC and set it out.  It'll keep them busy for a few days.


----------



## frankwright

I went to the land yesterday around 2:00. I went into one area and redid the bait holes with 20lbs of corn, 1 1/2 packets of yeast, 2 packs of strawberry jello and 2 lbs of sugar each hole. 
Filled the hole with creek water and stirred it best I could.

I then hung a battery operated feeder with 40lbs of corn. By now it was 4:00 and I was hot and sweaty. Rode back to camp and cooled off, drank a gator aid, changed clothes and sprayed down and went back to the same area to sit in the stand until dark.
I knew with all my scent I probably wouldn't see any pigs but I wanted to see the view from the stand and it was a dark shady area for a 90 degree day.
I never made it to the stand, two or three pigs were in the hole already. I shot a little grill pig before I ever got to the stand.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Dig a 4' deep hole with a post hole digger then fill it with corn and pore 2 cans of beer on top of corn then drink the other 4 cans. The hogs never get to the bottom and keep coming back for months.

gt40


----------

